# JavaScript Array



## lordnikoin (18. Nov 2011)

Hallo ich habe folgende Frage zum Array...

bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es überhaupt richtig ist wie ich denke... ???:L

also ich habe folgende Aufgabe die ich lösen möchte aber ich komme als absoluter anfänger einfach nicht weiter...

Ich möchte vier Felder kreiren die auch Angezeit werde wenn ich die Html Datei starte...

Ind den felder sollen Zahlen stehen die am Anfang ungeordnet sind und durch Klick auf einen Button dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge dar stehen Beispiel:

Feld 1 = 13

Feld 2 = 3

Feld 3 = 5

Feld 4 = 27

Wenn ich richtig liege brauche ich ein vierer Arry???

Einen Button der mir dann wenn ich ihn klicke die richtig reihenfolge in den Feldern ausgibt also 3 5 13 27...



Was ich habe ist folgendes aber ich komme ab hier einfach nicht weiter... 


Meine Datei bis  jetzt...

<HTML>
	<HEAD>
		<TITLE>Arry Sortieren</TITLE>
	</HEAD>
		<BODY>
		<script type="text/javascript">

		function sortNum(a,b) {
		return a - b; 
}
	var arr = new Array('4');
		arr [0] = 13;
		arr [1] = 3;
		arr [2] = 5;
		arr [3] = 27;
		alert (arr.sort(sortNum));
		</script>
	</head>
		<body>
</HTML>


Damit bekomme ich ja nur ein Popupfenster mit der richtigen Reihenfolge brauche dringend ganz schnell Hilfe verzweifele schon an der aufgabe... ;(

danke im voraus Gruß lordnikoin


----------



## Gast2 (18. Nov 2011)

SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / Array


----------



## lordnikoin (18. Nov 2011)

Danke aber das macht doch mein Script auch ich möchte aber da sich die Zahlen durch klick auf einen Button ändern... ;-(

Also von der falschen ind die richtige Reihenfolge...  geht das nicht??? ;-(


----------



## lordnikoin (20. Nov 2011)

Keiner hier der mir helfen kann??? ;(


----------



## Gast2 (20. Nov 2011)

> ich möchte aber da sich die Zahlen durch klick auf einen Button ändern


Dann pack deinen Javascript code in einen Funktion die der Button aufruft. 
In deinem HTML Code gibts bisher auch noch keinen Button, den musste dann auch noch einfügen.


----------

